# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  How to add one digit "0" in the front of a number

## wliong

Hi everyone,

I have a problem in my excel. I'm trying to add a digit "0" in front of every number in one column. For example: if the number is 1234567, then I want it to become 8 digit number, that is 01234567. So, in conclusion I need one extra digit 0 in front of every number. Is there any way to do that?

Thank you very much.

----------


## Ron Coderre

There are a few ways to get what you want.  Here are 3:

If there are always the same number of digits (like in an Account Number with 8 digits):

Format>Cells>Number tab
Category: Custom
Type: 00000000
(1234567 would display as 01234567)

or 

Format>Cells>Number tab
Category: TEXT
(Since the value would actually be TEXT, you'd have to enter 01234567)


Alternatively, you could use a formula in another cell:

B1: =TEXT(A1,"00000000")
If A1: 1234567 B1 would return the text string "01234567"
Do any of those help?

Ron

----------


## Gary''s Student

Try:

="'0" & A1 and this is not a typo.  Its an apostrophe followed by a double
quote
--
Gary''s Student


"wliong" wrote:

>
> Hi everyone,
>
> I have a problem in my excel. I'm trying to add a digit "0" in front of
> every number in one column. For example: if the number is 1234567, then
> I want it to become 8 digit number, that is 01234567. So, in conclusion
> I need one extra digit 0 in front of every number. Is there any way to
> do that?
>
> Thank you very much.
>
>
> --
> wliong
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> wliong's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=28343
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=488198
>
>

----------


## wliong

Both method works.
Thanks again Gary.

----------


## anandmistry

Thanks. I am working on shopping feed & had problem to add 0 digits in UPC code. Now, I have solution with help of 1st suggestion.

----------


## vgnair2004

Thank you very much.





> There are a few ways to get what you want.  Here are 3:
> 
> If there are always the same number of digits (like in an Account Number with 8 digits):
> 
> Format>Cells>Number tab
> Category: Custom
> Type: 00000000
> (1234567 would display as 01234567)
> 
> ...

----------


## Ankit_Kumar

Hi,

For new user they can follow the steps as per the below link:-

http://www.exceltip.com/excel-formul...of-number.html

Thanks

----------

